# Any knowledge of taking a dog to norway?



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

In anticipation of our Grand Tour 2007 I am starting to do some research on the countries that we want to visit.

One of the places on my list is Norway (arctic circle and all that) , in fact we would like to tour all the scandinavian countries. Norway is not in the EU however you can still take dogs there and return to the UK under pet passport scheme. However, I was reading on another MH site (sorry!) that there may be more stringent requirements for actually getting your dog into Norway.

I have looked at the Norwegian Embassy info and it reads as if additional blood tests may be required and more worming. I will probably email them to clarify it exactly but before i do I thought I would ask the question: have any MHF member been to norway with dogs and if so did you experience any problems or extra requirements?

thanks
HBD


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I looked n to this once and found that the ports of entry for the UK to be limited, mostly via the southern ports.

Are there any direclt to Norway that cover the pet pasport scheme ?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

davebl said:


> I looked n to this once and found that the ports of entry for the UK to be limited, mostly via the southern ports.
> 
> Are there any direclt to Norway that cover the pet pasport scheme ?


No there are not. There are also extra formalities for Sweden

Regards Frank


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

<No there are not. There are also extra formalities for Sweden>

Sorry this is off the origional topic,

Hi Frank, are there any UK ports to Scandinavia that have Pet pasport facilites that you are aware of ?

Its actualy a route to Denmark I would like but have always wanted to go to norway and Sweden with my dogs.

thanks,


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

We will just be going into Norway as part of our tour - not from the Uk or returning to UK direct.

Presume no-one has tried this then?

I will make some enquiries about the "extra formalities" with the embassies and post back when i have more info.

HBD


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

davebl said:


> <No there are not. There are also extra formalities for Sweden>
> 
> Sorry this is off the origional topic,
> 
> ...


The short answer is no

DEFRA

See 4 links in middle of page

The only non EU commercial sea routes are USA (NY) and Falklands
The only EU commercial routes are Belgium France Netherlands Portugal and Spain

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pet passport*

Hi

The carrier has to be "approved" unders the PETS scheme.

There are various lists of the net and also the country's state tourist office should be able to offer guidance.

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

This topic has been raised before so if you do a search you may find it. I cannot remember the advice other than it is not so straight forward as taking them to EEC countries. I suggest you contact the Norwegian Tourist board or Embassy.

peedee


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

*The answer to dogs Norway*

I have had a reply from the Norwegian Ministry of Ag to my enquiry about taking the dogs on holiday. For anyone who is interested the requirements are for the dog to hold an EU Pet passport and to have had the anti-rabies vaccine proved by blood tests. You don't need extra blood tests taking provided you always keep the dog's boosters for rabies up to date in accordance with the manufacturer's recommendations.

Before entering Norway the dog must have tapeworm wormer certified by Vet up to ten days before entry. If you stay longer than seven days dog has to have tapeworm wormer again whilst in Norway.

I think Sweden is the same, but am awaiting a reply from them. All other EU countries seem to just require EU pet passport, I am still researching so if I find any more differences I will post.

I think we will include Norway on our tour programme - the requirements are only slightly more onerous to coming back to UK. I don't think we will actually get to Scandinavia until 2009 so it'll be a long wait to find out how we get on in reality!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

the last time i tried to take dogs to Norway the sledge failed its MOT  

Sorry...not much help am I?


----------



## 103103 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: The answer to dogs Norway*



houseboatdream said:


> I
> 
> Before entering Norway the dog must have tapeworm wormer certified by Vet up to ten days before entry. If you stay longer than seven days dog has to have tapeworm wormer again whilst in Norway.
> 
> ...


Hi there
Just in case you are still waiting to hear about Sweden's requirements...
they are, I think, the only country in the world that doesn't accept the "normal" 30 day waiting period after the rabies innoculation for the titer test.
Their regulations stipulate that the test must be taken no sooner than 4 months from the date of the shot and no later than 12 months. This applies no matter how long your dog has held its EU Pet Passport. For dogs with existing rabies innoculations, the test therefore must be drawn 4 months after the date of any booster.

We had to get our entire race team retested !

cheers


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for that Husky Hauler 

I had found this out and the rules are the same for Sweden too. The boys will be having another blood test in the next month (not told them yet though!)

HBD


----------

